# freebsd-update no mirrors found, invalid signature.



## Philippe-Pierre (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi all,

I recently tried to update from 8.2 to 9.0 on my i686 desktop, using freebsd-update, and I got the following error:

```
freebsd-update -r 9.0-RELEASE -s update.FreeBSD.org upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.2-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... 
done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/base src/bin src/cddl src/contrib src/crypto src/etc
src/games src/gnu src/include src/krb5 src/lib src/libexec src/release
src/rescue src/sbin src/secure src/share src/sys src/tools src/ubin
src/usbin world/base world/catpages world/manpages world/proflibs

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
world/dict world/doc world/games world/info

Does this look reasonable (y/n)?
Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... 
invalid signature.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

I tried to use update2.FreeBSD.org, whith the same result.

The same thing worked flawlessly a few days ago on my i86_64 laptop, ending with a successful upgrade, so I really don't get where the problem is: something in my configuration? a temporary problem on the update servers?

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## oed (Jan 17, 2012)

I had the same problem. It turned out it was the dns server on my local router that caused the problem. Started using another DNS server and the problem went away.

I read about it somewhere on the net, but unfortunately can't find it just now. I think it was something about DNS servers filtering out some DNS queries due to some weird feature in Windows 2000 and beyond. I'll do a bit of digging and update if I can find more info.


----------



## oed (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay, I've solved the problem I'm having with freebsd-update. Hopefully this can help the OP.

While running freebsd-update I got this error message:

```
$ sudo freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-RELEASE from update.FreeBSD.org... invalid signature.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

*The solution:*
My DNS server is dnsmasq. In dnsmasq.conf the option "filterwin2k" was enabled. When I commented it out and restarted dnsmasq the problem went away. Other DNS servers may have options similar to "filterwin2k" in dnsmasq. If you can't modify the configuration on the DNS server you're using, just try using another DNS server.


----------



## Philippe-Pierre (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you so much oed , it was a dns problem indeed. Changing the dns in /etc/dhclient.conf solved it.

Thanks again, and have a nice day.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2012)

Philippe-Pierre said:
			
		

> Changing the dns in /etc/dhclient.conf solved it.


Have a look at your DHCP server. It should provide the correct DNS settings. That's what DHCP is for :e


----------



## tsarya (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi,

I also had the same issue with my FreeBSD-9.0 box which is behind a TL-WDR4300 router.
This issue was solved by adding the DNS server(s) given by the ISP to the /etc/resolv.conf file.

Regards,


----------

